# Anyone gluten free?



## ZeldaGirl712 (Mar 19, 2015)

It seems there is not a lot of replies to questions concerning gluten on here but I was wondering if anyone is gluten free and if it has helped with decreasing or eliminating thyroid antibodies?


----------



## Thancock760 (Jul 29, 2015)

I am not gluten free, but am curious to hear the experience of others as it's something I am looking into. I am in general trying to learn about diet adjustments to aid with symptoms and overall well being with thyroid issues.


----------



## ZeldaGirl712 (Mar 19, 2015)

I have been gluten free for 3 days. I'm going to see if my antibodies go down. My thyroid is still totally functional so I would be stupid to not try to stop the attack before it destroys my thyroid. I'll let you know the results in like a month


----------



## ZeldaGirl712 (Mar 19, 2015)

Seriously, with all the hubbub about gluten free and thyroid no one is gluten free? Lol


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I am not, but I was in the past to see if it helped my thyroid issues at all. It didn't, my antibody levels didn't change a bit. Gluten free can help a lot of people, but not everyone. A celiac test is the most definitive way to determine if you should avoid gluten or not.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

There are a bunch of posters here who are gluten free. Like Jenny, I am not...I am not gluten sensitive and it has no impact on my quality of life.


----------



## 1mtngirl (Aug 11, 2015)

I have been gluten free for 6 months. (I am hypothyroid but tested negative for Hashi antibodies. While meds helped my labs, some things were still off. When I started getting rashes and eczema that was out of control, my dr. convinced me to eliminate gluten and dairy for 6 months to see what happened.) I feel soooo much better. It makes me wonder if this is Hashi's after all.

A few of the things that have changed (all of these were problems that popped up in the last four years, when my thyroid problems slowly started coming on):

Anxiety gone--completely.

Weight easier to manage.

Energy better (I actually wake up ready to go in the morning.)

Night sweats & erratic periods gone.

Dry skin gone.

Rashes gone.

Brain fogs gone.

I was a long distance athlete and was having serious metabolic problems on long runs/bikes. That, too, has gone away.

Within 2 weeks, energy was better and my night sweats stopped, but it really took 3 months to feel like the person I was five years ago.


----------



## bily (Mar 18, 2013)

I was for 8 months and then added oats for the next 6 months, so now not strictly gluten free. Didn't change my antibodies, they rose. Im going to look into getting a genetic test done and if that shows coeliacs is in my dna, then I would like to do a gluten challenge and get a biopsy done. It runs in our family and I have a few too many tummy issues going on and would like a definitive answer on my suspected coeliacs. So I know one way or the other.


----------



## ZeldaGirl712 (Mar 19, 2015)

Still going strong. Been gluten free for almost 3 weeks. Can't say that I really feel any different. But I've been eating a lot of dairy which I would like to cut out as well but I'm afraid I would starve :/ im going to get tested next week because if this isn't changing my antibodies then I'm not going to torture myself anymore.


----------



## Airmid (Apr 24, 2013)

I had to learn gluten free cooking to help out my father and with my own personal history I am at risk of developing Celiacs (due to Hashi's and blood tests) so I guess good to learn now.

I am not totally gluten free but am pretty close. It has done two things for me:

1. Helped with my GERD. I have to keep it under control due to asthma and have found gluten free has helped me with that.

2. Helped with managing weight. With my thyroid so out of control I do have to watch what I put in my mouth as I can gain with problems losing. Being mostly gluten free has actually caused me to lose some weight (I put on around 17 pounds even with careful eating after my thyroid went way out of control) and manage it better. It's not a miracle cure but has been helpful.

I am waiting on recent labs but due to how much my neck hurts, the increase in swelling and the lymph nodes swelling by it makes me thing it hasn't helped my thyroid much in my case but I am a bit different then many.


----------



## Airmid (Apr 24, 2013)

ZeldaGirl712 said:


> Still going strong. Been gluten free for almost 3 weeks. Can't say that I really feel any different. But I've been eating a lot of dairy which I would like to cut out as well but I'm afraid I would starve :/ im going to get tested next week because if this isn't changing my antibodies then I'm not going to torture myself anymore.


Somehow I missed your response when I was replying. You shouldn't be starving if you cut dairy out or at least taper it down. In fact with the flours available and many options that are guaranteed gluten free you can eat close to how you would with gluten. If you would like recipe ideas hit me up.


----------

